# who is there



## harleybass47 (Jun 27, 2009)

i check this forum and never find new material is this a active forum or doesn't anyone go anywhere???


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

:comfort_:Yes we are here. I find that scrolling down to the bottom of the home page is the best way to catch up on recent post and blogs.

Of course the activity in a forum is based on all of the members asking/answering questions, making comments/suggestions etc. 

Yes we may not have a lot of activity here - maybe everyone is off camping :icon_smile_bbq:. However, I'm a member of other fora with so much activity that the complaint is: 

"Why do folk keep asking questions that have been answered over and over?" or 

"Why don't folks use the search function?"

My two cents.

Ruide


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Are you sure you are logged into the forum when looking for new posts?

I see activity here almsot daily :shrug:


----------

